# What are your favorite holiday songs?



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm trying to fill up my ipod with some christmas songs.

So far ive only got a few songs from the carpenters, celine dion, christina, and mariah carey.

Any suggestions?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know there are probably 1,000 different artists who sang the christmas song so a favorite artist would  be helpful!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 6, 2008)

Mine (at the moment) is Donny Hathaway - This Christmas

YouTube - This Christmas- Donny Hathaway


----------



## banjobama (Dec 6, 2008)

Christmas in Hollis - Run DMC


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 6, 2008)

SANTA BABY!!! ertha kitt (s/p?) version (i think)


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 6, 2008)

The Pogues - Fairytale of New York.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

My dh and My favorite is Whitney Houston's ...If I had One Wish for Christmas ... But we are Romantic Saps 

YouTube - Whitney Houston - One Wish (For Christmas)


----------



## PomPoko (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_SANTA BABY!!! ertha kitt (s/p?) version (i think)_

 





 looooooove this so much.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't have a favourite song, but I do have a favourite album:

A Charlie Brown Christmas by the Vince Guaraldi Trio.

Never, ever get tired of this record.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 6, 2008)

march of the wooden soldiers - harry connick jr
baby its cold outside- zooey dechannel
walking in a winter wonderland.... i duno


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 6, 2008)

i am all about hanson's christmas album, snowed in!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 6, 2008)

River - Sarah Mcalchlan, Joni Mitchell
Have Yourself a Merry LIttle Christmas - Tori Amos
A lot of the traditional christmas songs.. What Christmas is really about.
Silent night
We three kings


----------



## Kinderwhore (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_The Pogues - Fairytale of New York._

 
THIS.

Also I'm a sucker for the Rat Pack boys. And Bing Crosby. Re-recordings by other artists don't usually do much for me.


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 6, 2008)

ok so this might be weird to some people but i absolutely adore The Chipmunks Christmas song! it's so adorable.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 6, 2008)

My all-time favourite Christmas song is 'Six White Boomers' by Rolf Harris, with 'Grandma Got Ran Over by a Reindeer' being a close second.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

White Christmas (The one by Bing Crosby)
Little Drummer Boy
Silver Bells
I'll be home for Christmas


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 6, 2008)

santa baby
the chipmunks song
the hippopotamus song


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 7, 2008)

Bruce Springstein - Jingle Bell Rock - I guess I'm dating myself here lol


----------



## Rennah (Dec 8, 2008)

I love Hanson - Snowed In, *Amy Grant's Christmas albums*, Mariah Carey's Christmas album, Mike Meredith - Bermuda Christmas, and "The Best Christmas Album In The World Ever"

I think my fave songs are "Sleigh Ride" and "O Holy Night". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also really like "Wonderful Christmastime"


----------



## franimal (Dec 8, 2008)

"Baby it's cold outside" is my absolute favorite


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm at work so I can't get on YouTube, BUT...

There's this acapella group of 10 guys called Straight, No Chaser. They do this version of the 12 Days of Christmas that's AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I highly recommend you check it out.

If I remember tonight, I'll find the YouTube link, but you should be able to just do a search and bring it up.


----------



## COBI (Dec 9, 2008)

Mary's Boy Child by Boney M


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

Driving home for Christmas


----------



## gitts (Dec 20, 2008)

Gradma got run over by a reindeer.  You got to love it.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 20, 2008)

transsiberian orchestra.


----------



## Arisone (Dec 22, 2008)

Happy Christmas (War is Over) by John Lennon 

Definitely The Donny Hathaway version "This Christmas" My mother plays that one every year during the holidays.

The Chipmunk Christmas Songs- The songs are cheesy but remind me of childhood lol


----------



## kittykit (Dec 22, 2008)

White Christmas
I Saw Mummy Kissing Santa Claus
Frosty The Snowman


----------

